# Betta Mad



## smegforbrains (Nov 13, 2008)

Please see my sig for my lovely male Bettas


----------



## smegforbrains (Nov 13, 2008)

I really am hooked, I want more


----------



## smegforbrains (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm looking for a Copper coloured male at the moment


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

They are lovely and I love the Copper bettas too. I like the names you have chosen and the obvious love you have for them. They are lovely fish and deserve to be loved. I am glad they have found a good home.


----------

